# Agway Blower



## pweber (Aug 8, 2014)

Last night I bought an Agway, model 82-3059 and naturally I'm now trying to dig up a manual. Before buying it I did some research and it seemed like everyone said it was made by Murray, but the guy I bought it from was sure that it was made by MTD. He said that he'd sold them for years himself and was convinced it was an MTD. If anyone is familiar with this model, I'd like to scrounge up a user's manual and a parts manual somewhere since I'm a first-time snow blower user. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..1,014


----------

